# cleaning and draining fuel tank



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know how they flush and drain the fuel tank (on a B14) at the shop (garage)?

Do they let the pump do the job, find a drain plug or drop the tank and flush?

Just wondering?


----------

